# Mega strike



## sporty (Feb 17, 2008)

Any comments on this highly advertised product that is used by a few 
high tech fisherman. Does it really help on crank baits and on feathers :?: They say a little dab will do you for a long time ,who really knows :?:


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2008)

Sporty,
I wasn't a big believer in scents, I never used them even though i had purchased many different types. 
I picked up A tube of mega strike and put it on my boat but again it sat there.
I was having a tough tournament and couldn't get a bit on a jig st save my life, I was fishing near another boat and we were joking around about who would catch the next fish. we were both using blk/blu jigs and flipping a tree . we made a few flips t the tree without anything hitting . I smeared a dab of mega strike on the jig and pulled two fish out on back to back flips. I wound up culling 1 of those fish and won the tourney.
I have used mega strike ever since..
And yes it works on feathers and I do put it on my crankbaits too
A little bit goes along way.
sorry for the long story..

Wayne


----------



## sporty (Feb 17, 2008)

I appreciate your comments, you have answered ALL my questions.
Up here in Canada it sells for $10.00 per tube . which is expensive but I will try it this summer. The Gulp in a bucket sells for $25.00 .I haven't tried that yet . I have tried the gulp with no great results.
Thanks again


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm still not completely sold on it, but I guess I have no reason not to use it now that everyone says it works. I'll try it today


----------



## slim357 (Feb 17, 2008)

I havent used it my self but i plan on picking up a tube this year, mainly to lube my swimbaits.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 17, 2008)

CB's HawgSauce is the stuff i use. comes in spray and gel formulas, and 4 different scents: garlic, crawfish, honey and shad.


----------



## sporty (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks . are they good for eyes and pike :?:


----------



## little anth (Feb 17, 2008)

i got a tube in a tourn. its mand in nj and i use it when i can remeber but i havent seen a difference


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2008)

I am not sold on it - but i know it does not hurt!

I used a few of the aforementioned products, Megastrike is decent, some of the others are a scam!

I also made my own garlic scent for soft plastics and had good results. I think it is more masking agent for the plastic and human smell then anything. 

But again, it might make the difference in a tough situation


----------



## sporty (Dec 17, 2008)

Tried this summer, it didn't seem to make a difference.Now what do I do with all the tubes. I guess put them with all the other lures etc. that I haven't gotten around to using . Familiar story :LMFAO:


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update sporty!


----------

